# Micro anchor mount n



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Anytide makes one. Shoot him a PM


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Silverback said:


> I'm looking for ideas or products to mount my power pole micro anchor to my poling platform. I saw a few but was wondering what else was out there .


If you prefer a cleaner look, I think a base plate welded to the poling platform looks good. You could have a metals shop cut you out a plate, drill four holes, and weld it to the platform vertical tubing. If you go this route, I would recommend removing the platform from the boat so the welding heat doesn't make its way to the boat's gel-coat (I'm guessing that could cause problems.) This would be more expensive than a bolt on bracket. I'm probably not very convincing, but its an option.


----------

